# Winter just came to Winnipeg, dad's A6 has no heat....



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

So this is the same A6 we just got started 2 weeks ago with the help of you guys!

From what he says, there was heat last year but has noticed the problem during the summer obviously. He says he has had his mechanic change the thermostat. I was over for dinner on the weekend and checked the inlet/outlet hoses to the heater core. With the car on with full heat turned on, both hoses feel hot; there's definitely no noticeable difference in heat.

I've heard of checking the heater valve? I have no clue where it is and have looked through his Bentley. 

Any recommendations? Thanlks.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a 2001 that had no heat unless it was running above 2k RMP. It was a plugged heater core. 
Took it to Audi, they drained the coolant system, pumped in some type of fluid that dissolved deposits, flushed and refilled and it was fine. 


Hope this helps?


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

Would running an engine diagnostic work? I have the Ross-tech system.


----------

